# Ill just leave this here.



## VapeSnow (10/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


>


Woosaaa


----------



## BansheeZA (10/11/14)

When too much power is almost enough.....


----------



## K_klops (10/11/14)

Holy mother of box mod! Thats not suspicious at all.....how do you carry that shovel around..with that much power one would expect a touch screen and built in speaker.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (10/11/14)

Is that a suicide bomber diy kit? I was always scared of a mech as it made me think of a pipebomb....that reminds me of something they dropped on Hiroshima!!!!


----------



## Twisper (10/11/14)

One of these days we are going to see guys carrying car batteries in backpacks......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/14)

Looks like it needs a kick starter, I don't see space in that box for a electric starter motor.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/14)

just had a thought for a name... MVP 3.0 V6 TDi

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (10/11/14)

Cut the RED wire!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rudi (10/11/14)

thats like almost 1000wats of power @3.7v / batterywith a 0.5ohm coil


----------



## zadiac (11/11/14)

Holy Crappamoley!!!!! 1000W red hot vape!!....hahahaha


----------



## VapeSnow (11/11/14)

1000 wats will burn off your lips and holes in your tongue. Ppl are just crazy to build mods like this.


----------



## Natheer Mallick (11/11/14)

His ADV must be Suicide Bunny


----------



## BhavZ (11/11/14)

Just putting this out there but what if it is more about battery life than wattage

More batteries means longer vape time between charges

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (11/11/14)

Another small-d#ck-syndrome sufferer's machine


----------



## BansheeZA (11/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> Just putting this out there but what if it is more about battery life than wattage
> 
> More batteries means longer vape time between charges


I agree if the batteries are not stacked of course. If all 6 is connected in parallel then you will have a very low amps for a very long time even with very low ohm coils


----------



## johan (11/11/14)

BansheeZA said:


> I agree if the batteries are not stacked of course. If all 6 is connected in parallel then you will have a very low amps for a very long time even with very low ohm coils



Series connection increases potential (V), but same current (A) capacity as 1 battery // parallel connection increases current (A) capacity, but same potential (V) as 1 battery.


----------



## BansheeZA (11/11/14)

johan said:


> Series connection increases potential (V), but same current (A) capacity as 1 battery // parallel connection increases current (A) capacity, but same potential (V) as 1 battery.


Exactly. But in layman's terms what I mean is in parallel the amp supply will be split between the batteries thus making it a safer system. 
The big but is now you also have 5 more batteries than usual that can potentially be a dangerous situation if something goes really wrong. Imagine the heat and energy that will be given off if a few of them fails catastrophically at one time

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow (11/11/14)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## free3dom (11/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


>



This looks like a first generation cell phone


----------



## Natheer Mallick (11/11/14)

Here's some twisted kanthal for that:

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (11/11/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> Here's some twisted kanthal for that:
> View attachment 15122


I see it comes in 10m reels also. Lol


----------



## shaunnadan (11/11/14)

with great power... comes great vape ?


----------



## BansheeZA (11/11/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> Here's some twisted kanthal for that:
> View attachment 15122


That looks like Bull conductor to me... that badboy is about 38mm in diameter and can carry about 1300Amps. 
It is a tad thicker than 20 gauge


----------



## Dr Phil (11/11/14)

Nooooo what people are mad and if this this must vent will have a repeat of chino bill


----------



## MorganSa (21/11/14)

That's bomb!! I don't know if you know SMY GOD box mod...180 wattage!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

